# Practice Routines



## 20centrfuge (Apr 13, 2007)

dsphipps100 said:


> Hi OktoberStorm, you didn't specify if you're a college student pursuing a career in music or if you're a student in some other level/field, so I'm going to assume that you're a college student or something similar and that you're pursuing a professional career in music. (Please correct me if I'm wrong about that.
> 
> 
> 
> ...


----------

